# Update on vet visit



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi. Well after almost $300. Em had an x-ray that showed a really tiny collapsted trachea. How she gets enough oxygen in I don't know. The heart is to be evaluated by a radiologist and I will get the reading hopefully by Saturday. The regular vet thought there might be some fluid around the heart, but she is not really sure. After seeing the collapsted trachea, I'm am really so sad, because I know she is having trouble breathing. Her cough is pretty well controlled by turbutrol, but that doesn't do anything for the trachea. There was an inhaler, but the set up and the medication came to over $100 a month. Maybe it would work, but then again???? This poor pup is 11 years old, and gets really upset when she is sick. So far she doesn't know how sick she is!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Susan, know that you and Em are in my thoughts and my prayers. As "mom" to a 15 year old and a 14 year old chi baby, I understand. Blessing, Deb


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Deb, Thanks for the good wishes. Bad day today; I gave her tubutrol for the cough, and for the first time it didn't work. Coughed a lot today. Right now is quiet, thankfully. We'll see what the cardiologist says-----------.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

I hope this sweet little doggy is doing okay.


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm concerned about her person. Sue was on every day for months and then she seems to have disappeared.

She probably just got busy doing other things or might have had some hardware failure that wasn't worth replacing. The internet has changed very rapidly and isn't a very friendly place any more.

If you see this, Sue, could you please update us?


----------

